# Any NETech(285) here?



## EasyCo (28 Oct 2004)

Looks like 285's are in demand and I applied last week, I was just wondering what the pluses and minuses are for this trade.

Tks.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Oct 2004)

We have 2 ex-navy guys here on course and they said its not bad except when you do port calls overseas...when everybody goes to shore to have fun...NET's have to stay and fix the ship !!!  Thats all i have on the subject, not being ex-navy myself.


----------



## EasyCo (28 Oct 2004)

It was my last choice but I have this iching feeling that when I do get a call, it'll be for that.  I much rather LCIS tech or Sig Op.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Oct 2004)

After 11 years in the army and almost 1 in the air force i can say this :

in all 3 of your choices.....better you than me !!!

Good luck, have fun


----------



## Sundborg (28 Oct 2004)

I'm a NET 285   What do you want to know?  I've been in under a year, but I'm sure I can answer some questions.


----------



## EasyCo (29 Oct 2004)

I just want your general impressions.
Do you enjoy it?  Do you get out much, meaning are you always working in dark places pretty 24/7?  Do you actually do boat husbandry stuff & help in the kitchen(I saw this on the video).  What do you like about it and what do you dislike about it?


----------



## Sundborg (29 Oct 2004)

EasyCo said:
			
		

> I just want your general impressions.
> Do you enjoy it?   Do you get out much, meaning are you always working in dark places pretty 24/7?   Do you actually do boat husbandry stuff & help in the kitchen(I saw this on the video).   What do you like about it and what do you dislike about it?



It's a good trade to get into.  It's tough on the schooling though, you have to be good at your math and physics.  No you are not always working in dark places 24/7, but there are times when there isn't a lot of light.  Everyone on ship will do cleaning stations, it just all depends on what yours will be, and working around or with the kitchen could be one, it's hard to say.  The trade is good because most of the time it will keep you busy and you can learn things that you can keep after you get out of the military and back onto civy street.  There isnt' much I dislike about it other than it's a hard sea trade, which means you will be out to see a lot.  I hope that helps; if you have any other questions, I'll be happy to answer them.


----------



## EasyCo (29 Oct 2004)

What about as mentioned above:  When the ship is docket overseas, do you get anytime off ship?  Does it ever get long being on a ship as sea, especially during the winter season?

What's the general conditioin of the ship you're stationned on?  Is it falling apart


----------



## Sundborg (29 Oct 2004)

yes you do get time on the shore when you are at shore.  on average you'd stay docked up for 2 to 3 days.  For ships, the seasons don't really matter.  And all ships are not all perfect, each have their own faults (no it's not falling apart).


----------



## EasyCo (29 Oct 2004)

Thanks for the replies.  When I mentioned winter I meant that it's got to be pretty bloody frigid at sea during the winter when you're outside fixing a system(Not that I'd mind, but I can see it being pretty depressing after a while)


----------



## Sundborg (29 Oct 2004)

EasyCo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies.   When I mentioned winter I meant that it's got to be pretty bloody frigid at sea during the winter when you're outside fixing a system(Not that I'd mind, but I can see it being pretty depressing after a while)



The seas can get rough sometimes, but if it's too dangerous, you wont be out fixing something in it, unless it's a must.


----------



## Cloud Cover (29 Oct 2004)

Just as a caution ... NET's whine a lot about the operators, who in turn whine a lot about the techs. Both complain they don't get enough time in their pits, but everybody knows the NET's get more rack time than everyone else!!! Plus, they get paid more money, but that's okay, because NET's aren't nearly as good looking as operators, thus the tech's are very lonely in port. That's the real reason they don't leave the ship. LOL


----------



## Sundborg (29 Oct 2004)

lol...   the operators get paid just as much.   They got the spec 1 pay to...   just for retention reasons!   What's the training for operators?   6 to 8 monts?     Techs = 2 years minimum.


----------



## EasyCo (29 Oct 2004)

Well I guess I'll have to change that idea about NETechs being unattractive cause I'm to die for 
What's RACK time?


----------



## Cloud Cover (29 Oct 2004)

Not our fault it takes longer to train you... I guess we just pick things up faster. ;D 

A rack is a bunk.


----------



## Sundborg (29 Oct 2004)

I ment to say 2 years up there, I changed it now.  ANd no, we are all the hot ones.  Operator is slack job..  just sittin' there breaking things.   

"Hey tech, my monitor wont work"  
"What's wrong with it?"
"I don't know, just wont show anything"
Tech walks up and turns up the brightness.
"There, happy?"


----------



## EasyCo (29 Oct 2004)

Hehe, I'm a Computer Systems college graduate so I'm hoping that'll give me an edge in training and selection for NET or LCIS.


----------



## Sundborg (30 Oct 2004)

EasyCo said:
			
		

> Hehe, I'm a Computer Systems college graduate so I'm hoping that'll give me an edge in training and selection for NET or LCIS.



It should give you something


----------



## Navalsnpr (31 Oct 2004)

I've been a 284 NET(C) now for 12 years. I must say that the 3 NET trades are good. There obviously is a lot of work to become one. You can either join as an already qualified tech, go through the apprentice/journeyman program or NCSTTP at St.John's Newfoundland. All have their pros and cons, but at the end of the day you do have to complete a lot of work after hours while alongside foreign or home ports.

As for the whining that goes on, I believe that it is normal as all personnel think that their trade is the best and any criticism from another trade is considered whining.

The 285 trade definitely needs someone who has a good handle on electronics, work up the mast and can think on their feet.

If you ask me, all 3 of the NET trades are a great choice....


----------



## Cloud Cover (31 Oct 2004)

Navalsnpr: check your PM's in a minute or 2, and welcome to the site-we need more Navy types here!!


----------



## Navalsnpr (31 Oct 2004)

whiskey 601,

     Thanks for the welcome note.

     Been browsing this site for years, and finally got off my behind and joined.


----------



## Sundborg (31 Oct 2004)

It's good to see another tech here, PO.


----------



## EasyCo (1 Nov 2004)

Thanks alot for all the responses.  I'm still pretty torn between LCIS Tech and NE Tech, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Navalsnpr (1 Nov 2004)

EasyCo,

    Like all trades, they have there pros and cons.

    I think you need to ask yourself what you would prefer, life in the field, or life on a ship.  Both of which has their pros and cons.


----------



## EasyCo (1 Nov 2004)

It's hard to say, I've never been on a ship before so I'm not sure what to expect.
On another note, I got a call today from my recruiter to go do my aptitude test and interview.  ;D


----------



## Navalsnpr (1 Nov 2004)

For me serving in both the Navy and in the past the Army, I can now say I've seen both sides of the fence.

At first I was a bit apprehensive when I changed over to the Navy, but now, I think it was a good choice for me. I don't get sea sick (knocking on wood here), and while at sea we still have email, Satellite TV (depending on what region of the world we are in), hot food every day, a bed and locker you can call your own and showers. But like everyone on a ship, the ship comes first and has the first priority. Meaning that if there are evolutions that require a lot of bodies, you can be assured that people from all departments must chip in to get the task completed. This includes striking down food and supplies, tending lines during entering/leaving harbors or RAS's.

While you are at the recruiters, try and talk to both an Army and Navy Recruiter as they will be able to answer questions for you. That is probably the best advice I can give.


----------



## EasyCo (2 Nov 2004)

Thanks Navalsnpr, I'm heading for my aptitude and interview Thursday at 12:45 so I'll ask them.
I'm inclined towards Navy because it seems you're IN the field(Ship) rather then in a hanger of office.  I currently work in an office and could work in a hanger if I wanted to.  Working on a ship however is something new and not so common.


----------



## Donaill (4 Nov 2004)

As a tech that may be entering the Navy what are a few things that I could expect ?
I have 10 years experience in the following areas :

calibration
R and D
documentation
testing and repair


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Nov 2004)

Donaill,

    If you are already a qualified electronics tech, you may qualify for a bonus up to $20K. You would have to ask the recruiting officer for more details.

    As a tech in the Navy, you would mainly start off with hands on style jobs with some paperwork involved. As you progress in your career, you would end up doing less hands on and more engineering style jobs or become an instructor.


----------



## Donaill (18 Nov 2004)

Thank you for the reply and sorry for my tardiness in answering.  We have been without power for 4 days.


----------



## Navalsnpr (18 Nov 2004)

Donaill,

     Don't worry about it, I just replied myself yesterday.

     Good to hear that your power is back. I hope this isn't an indication of the type of winter we are in for.


----------



## Donaill (19 Nov 2004)

I hope not. Four days without hydro was bad enough. It is hard to keep food outside with coyotes around.

 On the bright side though, I have yet to hear back from the recruiters. I will hopefully be accepted and be able to go to basic in the spring. Better than in midwinter.

Peace


----------

